# Mayan Spindle Kit



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I thought some of you may want to know about our original design Mayan Spindle Kits which includes a Mayan spindle, some wool fiber in a hand painted drawstring pouch. 
Pm me if interested. 
????Michelle 

( Mama please delete if you feel this should not be posted in this section of the forum. Thank you very much. )


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I thought some of you may want to know about our original design Mayan Spindle Kits which includes a Mayan spindle, some wool fiber in a hand painted drawstring pouch.
> Pm me if interested.
> ????Michelle
> 
> ( Mama please delete if you feel this should not be posted in this section of the forum. Thank you very much. )


Your post relates to spinning, therefore it is in the correct section.

The Mayan spindle kits look fascinating. I will PM you for further information.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Fascinating! But cannot figure out how it works! Instructions in cluded?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

betty boivin said:


> Fascinating! But cannot figure out how it works! Instructions in cluded?


Here is a link to a you tube video. Hope the link works. It is so easy to use that I have taught people to spin on it in 5 minutes.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, okay then!

If I cannot get this one I will cheerfully research prices!!

This looks easier than a drop spindle.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Well, okay then!
> 
> If I cannot get this one I will cheerfully research prices!!
> 
> This looks easier than a drop spindle.


Actually I think it is easier than a drop spindle. I have taught people on both spindles at fairs and have 100% success rate on teaching people to use the Mayan spindle.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for introducing me to something new today.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Actually I think it is easier than a drop spindle. I have taught people on both spindles at fairs and have 100% success rate on teaching people to use the Mayan spindle.


I have a top spin drop spindle, & 2 kinds of alpaca fiber!

I *need* this spinner! Do you have a variety of woods (within reason... I know you don't want them to chip mid-spin) for possible price ranges?

Evergreen (and ESPECIALLY eucalyptus) are out though I know you can varnish/protect the evergreen wood. Eucalyptus is an epi-pen no get EVER in the wood choice.

I have no problem with bamboo...a good thing as I knit. :sm24:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I have a top spin drop spindle, & 2 kinds of alpaca fiber!
> 
> I *need* this spinner! Do you have a variety of woods (within reason... I know you don't want them to chip mid-spin) for possible price ranges?
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking! I have Lucets in my shop that are made of mahogany wood and we also make a lot of our products such as Nostepinnes and dealgans from ash. These are currently available in birch. I spend a lot of time on sanding all my items because I know they will be used with yarn and must be snag proof. Sorry but I am all out of mahogany at this time. I source all my wood from local lumber yards here in Maine, other than the mahogany.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now, after looking at your Etsy shop, I need to sell a few crocheted/needle tatted ornaments so I can get my spinner!

Which of the 2 alpaca fibers should I attempt first?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Now, after looking at your Etsy shop, I need to sell a few crocheted/needle tatted ornaments so I can get my spinner!
> 
> Which of the 2 alpaca fibers should I attempt first?


I include some wool fiber in the kit so you can start with and get experience using it. Then you can transition over to either one of your alpaca choices!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Here is a link to a you tube video. Hope the link works. It is so easy to use that I have taught people to spin on it in 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Actually I think it is easier than a drop spindle. I have taught people on both spindles at fairs and have 100% success rate on teaching people to use the Mayan spindle.


I've tried drop spindles (top whorl and bottom whorl), charkhas, spinning wheels, Spindolyns (which I really do like and which have been fairly easy for me to use), but I have never seen anything like the Mayan spindle! I watched the video and am absolutely entranced. Just ordered a kit from you. Thank you immensely for introducing me to something totally new today! Honestly, I learn something new every day on KP.

Hazel


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I absolutely must watch this video! I am an eternally beginning spindler, because I practice for a bit and then put the spindle down for far too long and then have to start all over again.
> 
> I looked at your spindle, and it's gorgeous. I can't figure out how it works, so I'm buzzing over to the video. I am utterly fascinated.
> 
> ...


Thank you Hazel! When I sell these at craft fairs my customers love them because they can use them in minutes!! At the fiber frolic people were walking all around the fairgrounds using them which brought even more customers to my booth! These are even easier than a drop spindle and I get a lot of spinning done on them too!! I'm sure you can do it!!
Thank you
????Michelle


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Thank you Hazel! When I sell these at craft fairs my customers love them because they can use them in minutes!! At the fiber frolic people were walking all around the fairgrounds using them which brought even more customers to my booth! These are even easier than a drop spindle and I get a lot of spinning done on them too!! I'm sure you can do it!!
> Thank you
> ????Michelle


Michelle, I am a total KLUTZ! But I hope that I can learn to use your Mayan spindle. I am totally intrigued by it. I'll let you know when it arrives and how I fare using it.

Thanks so much for coming up with this clever tool! How did you ever come up with this amazing design?

I've now marked your Etsy shop as a "favorite," so I'll be checking back frequently. (I think I purchased my lucet from you, as well. ;-) )

Hazel, eager for new learning experiences


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Your shop is amazing and very nicely priced, thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

Learn something new everyday!! This was very interesting. Thank you for posting.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh my gosh, must have one, stop me but I must.

Janallyn


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

just purchased one.
what are the different holes for?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

lovey said:


> just purchased one.
> what are the different holes for?


My husband added the holes to reduce the weight of the spindle, to make it lighter and spin easier. You can ignore them!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

great! Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:sm23: Or you can have two of this model with one being used to keep the thread separated before successful spinning the strands together.

Just an idea. :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I thought some of you may want to know about our original design Mayan Spindle Kits which includes a Mayan spindle, some wool fiber in a hand painted drawstring pouch.
> Pm me if interested.
> ????Michelle
> 
> ( Mama please delete if you feel this should not be posted in this section of the forum. Thank you very much. )


I assume the handle is what we see at the end? Wasn't sure until I watched the video. I like this. Hmmmmmmm....in the thinking stage. Lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

vonknit said:


> It is very simple to use! But I suggest giving this to a child first.... they will pick it up easily. Adults have a lot more trouble, for some reason. It's too simple for most people!
> 
> The holes need to be close to the spindle, so there is more weight on the end. That is what creates the centrifugal force and keep it turning. You can also glue on some pennies on the ends, just to give it more weight. (sparkly jewels??)
> 
> ...


I totally remember racket makers...they lived up to their name. Lol


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Another interesting way to spin! Thank you for sharing this with us. Off to browse your shop.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Oh my gosh, must have one, stop me but I must.
> 
> Janallyn


Not going to stop you, Jan! I just bought one myself. 

Hazel


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I do not see anything wrong with the post. I told any one they can sell as long as they chime in and you do and plus you will be teaching some how to spin. It is interesting to.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

These are very similar to the Rakestraw Spinners made many years ago.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Got mine yesterday, very nice, trying to figure out how to use it, gotta laugh, the video is good, I'm just slow, and I want peace when I play with it, not Bob going what are you doing, lol, now if I showed him the video he'd be making yarn in 3 minutes, so I'd prefer to show off rather being shown up, still laughing

Janallyn


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Got mine yesterday, very nice, trying to figure out how to use it, gotta laugh, the video is good, I'm just slow, and I want peace when I play with it, not Bob going what are you doing, lol, now if I showed him the video he'd be making yarn in 3 minutes, so I'd prefer to show off rather being shown up, still laughing
> 
> Janallyn


Tell me about it! DH Jim would do the exact same thing. Sigh.

Hazel


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I have one I made a couple years ago out of a dowel, a big wooden bead, and the handle I chopped of a big paint brush. It works really well, but my arm gets tired spinning it around. I was thinking I may get lob sided muscles in my arms if I kept using it. ????


----------

